# Waiting for the brew



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

So I'm gravitating towards an inverted aeropress with a coarser grind, high temperature, long steep. This only leaves one problem - what to do while waiting for the coffee to be ready?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cover the brew to keep the heat up? Once the grounds are all wet you can also flip & continue the steep right way up, with a little swirl to wash grinds off the bung, the bung makes a good 'lid'.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Ah - I've reasoned about this recipe quite carefully - see http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25059-Dare-to-be-different&p=321404#post321404

This is a 3:30 minute brew time in total

- I don't want it flipped for all that time because of drip through, yes I know the bung (can) prevent too much of that and the puck helps too but it's just more variables to control

- I flip 30s before push to give the grind time to settle though so I don't end up with too 'muddy' a result (this is extra agitation that I don't really want but c'est la vie

- An extra 'swirl' is also extra agitation and extra variables I don't want

- I actually find the temperature drop desirable, I don't want my cup to be 95C and we lose about 10C over the course of the brew. In an ideal world perhaps we'd be in a thermally sealed unit and perfectly controlled ala the Steampunk ( the http://www.caffeculture.com/library/The-Steampunk-arrives-in-the-UK ) but since we're going to be losing heat anyway I don't see the point in quibbling over 3-4C so long as it's consistently the same

The idea behind this recipe was to replicate the experience of the cupping table, you don't stick lids on them either!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Ooh ooh ooh and I'm also willing to bet that because I'm not agitating after pour that the crust that forms will act as a pretty good insulator anyway!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

robashton said:


> The idea behind this recipe was to replicate the experience of the cupping table, you don't stick lids on them either!


Some do. Grounds (at least some) & liquid stay in contact all through a cupping, the brew continues to develop, you don't separate all the grounds & liquid at 3:30 in a cupping.

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2014/04/10/scaa-and-espresso-parts-unveiling-new-espresso-bowl-this-month/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

robashton said:


> Ooh ooh ooh and I'm also willing to bet that because I'm not agitating after pour that the crust that forms will act as a pretty good insulator anyway!


Extract the grounds, use a lid for a lid.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Yeah - they stay in there but once they're at the bottom and you're slurping out of a spoon they're not really adding much are they? I'm not drinking out of a cupping bowl one spoon at a time though.

I like the long controlled extraction - the most important aspect of this to me is the controllability and simplicity of it. I don't want to add rituals and chicken blood any more than I have to just to make it work with above-average results consistently


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Extract the grounds, use a lid for a lid.


You jest, but I have actually considered scooping them out before inverting and pressing for the filter.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It wasn't entirely a joke. Seems a shame to use the grounds to keep the heat in, rather than to flavour the brew, then throw them away.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Most of them sink like they do in a cupping bowl tbh! This is generating a very intense flavour and is obviously well extracted (man I need to buy a refractometer)..


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Also - I don't know why change variables unless there is a perceived problem with taste in such a simple recipe









Everything should be done with a reason that directly impacts that end cup.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Indeed, if it ain't broke don't fix it. Everything you do ultimately has an effect on the cup...are you saying you can quantify the result of each action & if not, don't do it? Your recipe doesn't seem any more/less simple than most?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If it's good then stick with it, I don't know if in a world where people might do 20 minutes+ brews (admittedly it's not the norm but it's done) that you could call 3mins 30 a long steep though?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Indeed, if it ain't broke don't fix it. Everything you do ultimately has an effect on the cup...are you saying you can quantify the result of each action & if not, don't do it? Your recipe doesn't seem any more/less simple than most?


Ah, simple *and* giving me the results and control I want.

Most simple recipes seem to err on the side of caution with extraction - which is the precise opposite of what I want to achieve


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> If it's good then stick with it, I don't know if in a world where people might do 20 minutes+ brews (admittedly it's not the norm but it's done) that you could call 3mins 30 a long steep though?


Heh no indeed - although I doubt those 20 minute brews are at 95C! (Actually I might try that and let it cool down naturally - although I'd need a lot more to do in the interval hah


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My fave aeropress recipe , dubbed the garypress™ by some, involves 25mins steeping with the lid firmly on.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have been using the method extolled by Foundry on their website and I am enjoying my Aeropressed coffee much more as a result.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> My fave aeropress recipe , dubbed the garypress™ by some, involves 25mins steeping with the lid firmly on.


What is this madness and how do I do it?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

ridland said:


> I have been using the method extolled by Foundry on their website and I am enjoying my Aeropressed coffee much more as a result.


 I find this works for the rocko mountain.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dose : 12.9g

Grind : 7.3 on EK 3FE dial (loads finer)

Brew water : 250g (coincidentally this is filled to the brim)

water temp : 93

Add water all in one go straight from the Uber, ensuring full saturation with a non-hipster wiggle

Left it for 25mins, rinsed cap, then flipped and slowly plunged with the weight of my arm for 30 or so seconds. Less resistance with this finer grinder

TDS : 0.99 (less lol)

Coffee tools for android says 20.2% extraction .

This was tasty and delicious


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Presumably comes out at drinkable temperature too then


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

robashton said:


> Presumably comes out at drinkable temperature too then


Too hot to drink immediately . Probably 75-80c when it hits the cup


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Crimminy. Might do this though - very repeatable.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Dose : 12.9g
> 
> Grind : 7.3 on EK 3FE dial (loads finer)
> 
> ...


All over this tomorrow


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'm going to throw the pulped pacamara at this (and the patio dried caturra) - those two are rocking my boat this week


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Dose : 12.9g
> 
> Grind : 7.3 on EK 3FE dial (loads finer)
> 
> ...


Probably I'm being daft but this is inverted with the lid on (and presumably a paper in it)?

What's the idea behind rinsing the cap or what exactly is that meaning?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Paper filters taint the coffee slightly as they have a taste but if you rinse them with some hot/boiling water first it removes this


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jlarkin said:


> Probably I'm being daft but this is inverted with the lid on (and presumably a paper in it)?
> 
> What's the idea behind rinsing the cap or what exactly is that meaning?


Yeah the lid is on with paper in , I rinse the paper to remove any paper taste .

then its all flipped and plunged


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1.18 TDS with the Foundry Yirg. Nice cup.

Wonder if the burr difference is in play here


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Todays aeropress was a 12.5g dose and 94c water. I forgot about it and ended up plunging at 39 mins!

It was still really tasty with a TDS of 0.94% (lol) 19.8%

Cheers

G


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd normally aim 55g/l, add half the brew water, dose, rest of brew water, flip & steep, swirl to wash grinds off bung, plunge at 30min for ~1.3% @ 25%. Fine grind.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> 1.18 TDS with the Foundry Yirg. Nice cup.
> 
> Wonder if the burr difference is in play here


Different coffee, different roast, different water....different burrs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Oh yeah...forgot about all of that


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> I'd normally aim 55g/l, add half the brew water, dose, rest of brew water, flip & steep, swirl to wash grinds off bung, plunge at 30min for ~1.3% @ 25%. Fine grind.


Well, that was the plan...slightly overshot water to 53g/l and got away without a plunge...must have jiggled the plunger out of place as when I checked back all the coffee had drained all by itself.









Still a tasty cup though, 1.21%TDS 24%EY.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Well, that was the plan...slightly overshot water to 53g/l and got away without a plunge...must have jiggled the plunger out of place as when I checked back all the coffee had drained all by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try espresso grind this afternoon


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dose : 12.3g

Grind : 4.5 on EK 3FE dial (v fine drip)

Brew water : 258g (coincidentally this is filled to the brim)

water temp : 94

Marks half water then coffee then half water technique .

Left it for 56mins, rinsed cap, then flipped and slowly plunged with the weight of my arm for 50 or so seconds. More resistance with this technique...

TDS : 0.88 (less lol)

19.4%

This was tasty and mega sweet.

Next time I would go for full on EKpresso setting


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Loving these long recipes


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Dose : 12.3g
> 
> Grind : 4.5 on EK 3FE dial (v fine drip)
> 
> ...


I'm flipping mine right at the start, but capping/sealing with a lid of some sort should be OK?

From a rudimentary sieve test, I'm just under 0.5mm average grind size with Lido1.

It's handy to make a note of the total slurry weight (grinds & water) when doing the half water, dose, rest of water fill...otherwise it's easy to overshoot...like, um, I did earlier


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I was trying the AeroDyke method mentioned yesterday with a Hausgrind on 1 (I think) and forgot so went to the shops. It was still pretty good after 1hr30 mins, room temp so bloomin hot still .

Still haven't cracked open the refractometer so none of that good stuff to share but it seemed tasty to me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have an aero about 15 mins into its steep. Ive gone for coarse espresso grind and Mark's technique , including the flip at the start.

Will report back in about 40 mins


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dose : 12.4g

Grind : 2.5 on EK 3FE dial (coarse 'spro)

Brew water : 257g (coincidentally this is filled to the brim)

water temp : 94

Marks half water then coffee then half water technique . Flipping at the start.

Left it for 53mins and slowly plunged with the weight of my arm for 55 or so seconds. More resistance with this technique and grind...

TDS : 1.02 (higher)

22.36%

I had high hopes but didn't enjoy it : ( Too muddled and tasted a little over extracted , which I'm surprised by . Perhaps the EK coffee burrs have a happy 19-21% zone and then another 24-25% ?

Next time I would go back to my original technique but with this grind and see if we get a happy medium?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Still a bit shy on EY. It's not overextracted, probably just a flat spot.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Still a bit shy on EY. It's not overextracted, probably just a flat spot.


I can go finer still and see if it pushes through?

Experiment for this afternoon


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I can go finer still and see if it pushes through?
> 
> Experiment for this afternoon


I went finer and the TDS ended up 0.88.

scratching my head


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I went finer and the TDS ended up 0.88.
> 
> scratching my head


I've found going very fine, even with an immersion, can clamp extraction, unless you do a deliberate stir....& if you need to do this you're likely going to have trouble keeping fines out the cup. Ideally, I think the grounds should be just coarse enough to wet with minimal agitation/just the pour? Maybe try another g of coffee?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> I've found going very fine, even with an immersion, can clamp extraction, unless you do a deliberate stir....& if you need to do this you're likely going to have trouble keeping fines out the cup. Ideally, I think the grounds should be just coarse enough to wet with minimal agitation/just the pour? Maybe try another g of coffee?


Probably hit the peak of grind, could try in-between tomorrow


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I like that half and half method, doing it this morning on a coarse espresso grind for 10 min soak (too impatient to wait longer) and getting very nice results with the funky pacamara


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I tried 3 on the 3fe dial and made a point of ensuring all grinds were fully saturated prior to flipping the aero and leaving it 50 mins.

It was 0.92 TDS and better than yesterdays higher extraction but still not as tasty as the 19% er

G


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I really need to get a refractometer...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

robashton said:


> I really need to get a refractometer...


You dont need to convince me


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

robashton said:


> I really need to get a refractometer...


I've got some new coffee coming next week I want to refract but you can borrow mine after that


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I tried 3 on the 3fe dial and made a point of ensuring all grinds were fully saturated prior to flipping the aero and leaving it 50 mins.
> 
> It was 0.92 TDS and better than yesterdays higher extraction but still not as tasty as the 19% er
> 
> G


Flummoxed?

What was 0.92%TDS in EY?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Flummoxed?
> 
> What was 0.92%TDS in EY?


20.02.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Tried the longer brew time tonight kept 15g with 50g water to bloom and stir for 30 secs then topped up to 230. Placed the filter and brewed filter down for 25 mins. Brought out a lovely sweetness and complexity from the brew. Just wish I had 2 aeropresses would have loved another and can't wait that long again!


----------

